# Putting 35-mm Slide Images Onto Disk



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

I have over 4,000, 35-mm slides, most of them taken in the 1950's and 1960's.  They are taking up a huge amount of storage space.  We have decided to put them all on disk.

I got a little doo-dad that accomplished this - you plug it in, put three slides at a time in the slider, slide it through and capture the image of each slide on a chip.  When you have as many on the chip as you want, you run to your computer and put them onto your hard disk, from whence you can transfer them to storage CD's, etc.

OK - I have created folders on my hard drive.  The main folder is Slides (C:/Slides).  Under Slides, I have sub-folders for each of the years involved, 1951, 1952, etc.  When I load slide images onto the chip, they go on there in sequential numbering, starting with 001.  So let's say I load 45 slide images onto the chip, all for 1951.  I go to the computer and move them into the sub-folder for 1951.  I then clear the chip (format it) and go back to my doo-dad for more.

Here is where the problem comes up.  There are a lot more than just 45 slides for 1951.  So I load another batch onto the chip, return to the computer and attempt to move them into the 1951 sub-folder as well.  However, the images on the chip are, once again, numbered sequentially, starting with 001 - so I get a message telling me: "An image with the number 001 already exists - do you want to overwrite it?"  Well, obviously, I do not want to overwrite it.

My temporary solution is to make sub-folders under 1951 which are labeled "Group 1," "Group 2," and so forth.  That way, I can get all of the slides under 1951 that should go there.  But I am not satisfied with that.  In the first place, there is no sequential order to the slide images.  I suppose I could sit down and get them all arranged sequentially before I even begin copying them onto the chip with the doo-dad, but that seems like a horrible amount of work.

I know I can rename the file names for each slide and give them new numbers, but that is REALLY out of the question due to time constraints.

Has anyone else every been confronted with this problem and, if so, were you able to figure out a quick, efficient and effective way to solve it?


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 18, 2010)

Use a bigger chip


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Use a bigger chip


That's not his problem.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> Il have over 4,000, 35-mm slides, most of them taken in the 1950's and 1960's.  They are taking up a huge amount of storage space.  We have decided to put them all on disk.
> 
> I got a little doo-dad that accomplished this - you plug it in, put three slides at a time in the slider, slide it through and capture the image of each slide on a chip.  When you have as many on the chip as you want, you run to your computer and put them onto your hard disk, from whence you can transfer them to storage CD's, etc.
> 
> ...



Other than the labeling problem, how are ya liking that doo dad ?---I getting tempted to buy one to do the same with some old family slides.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Mar 18, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> So I load another batch onto the chip, return to the computer and attempt to move them into the 1951 sub-folder as well.  However, the images on the chip are, once again, numbered sequentially, starting with 001 - so I get a message telling me: "An image with the number 001 already exists - do you want to overwrite it?"  Well, obviously, I do not want to overwrite it.


Seems like you need to use "find/replace" after highlighting all of the mis-named files, right-clicking "rename" and either adding a zero or another number. Example, "001" in this case would be "1001" and so on. The rest of the files would have a 1 before their original name.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Use a bigger chip



Can't.  The doo-dad only has one chip slot and only one size chip (the small one) fits into it.  Do they have adapters, which would allow me to use a bigger chip?


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Use a bigger chip
> ...



Actually, if I could use a bigger chip, it might solve my problem because, then, I could load one entire year onto the chip before moving the images from the chip to the computer.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

Midnight Marauder said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > So I load another batch onto the chip, return to the computer and attempt to move them into the 1951 sub-folder as well.  However, the images on the chip are, once again, numbered sequentially, starting with 001 - so I get a message telling me: "An image with the number 001 already exists - do you want to overwrite it?"  Well, obviously, I do not want to overwrite it.
> ...



Yes, but this is just renaming all of the files and, as I mentioned above, with so many slide images, this might take way too much time.  If there was a way of renaming (i.e., renumbering) a big batch of files all at once, that might be something.  For example, if I could select, say, a group of images that are numbered 001 through 045 and, by renumbering the first one as whatever would be next in order - 076, let's say - all of the rest of the files would automatically be renumbered in sequence, starting with 076, that would work.  But I don't think that can be done.  I think you have to do each one individually.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> > Il have over 4,000, 35-mm slides, most of them taken in the 1950's and 1960's.  They are taking up a huge amount of storage space.  We have decided to put them all on disk.
> ...



I like it.  You do three slides at a time and can move along fairly rapidly.  The quality of what ends up on your computer is not as good as I would like, but it is passable.  Remember, these are very, very old slides.  Also, I am not the most computer/digital image literate guy in the world.  I'll get better at it as I go along.

I got the doo-dad as a Christmas gift.  I'm at the office right now, so I can't tell you the brand name.  If you like, I can provide it when I get home.  But go to Hammacher-Schlemmer and search for slide converters or similar phrase.  I know they have several there.

GC


----------



## THE LIGHT (Mar 18, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> Il have over 4,000, 35-mm slides, most of them taken in the 1950's and 1960's. They are taking up a huge amount of storage space. We have decided to put them all on disk.
> 
> I got a little doo-dad that accomplished this - you plug it in, put three slides at a time in the slider, slide it through and capture the image of each slide on a chip. When you have as many on the chip as you want, you run to your computer and put them onto your hard disk, from whence you can transfer them to storage CD's, etc.
> 
> ...


 
If you have Adobe Photoshop you can run them through batch convert and have them renamed in a jiffy. If you don't have PS, I am sure that many of the other photo editing software packages have some sort of batch function in them. I know Canon's Digital Photo Professional (freeware) does.


----------



## dilloduck (Mar 18, 2010)

George Costanza said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > George Costanza said:
> ...



thanks---I have very very old slides too but I'm going to really have to work myself up to start a project like that.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

dilloduck said:


> thanks---I have very very old slides too but I'm going to really have to work myself up to start a project like that.



Oh, yeah.  It has taken me a LONG time to get going on this - and, to tell you the truth, the plane hasn't even cleared the runway yet.  But I'll get it done.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 18, 2010)

THE LIGHT said:


> If you have Adobe Photoshop you can run them through batch convert and have them renamed in a jiffy. If you don't have PS, I am sure that many of the other photo editing software packages have some sort of batch function in them. I know Canon's Digital Photo Professional (freeware) does.



Thanks!  I have Paint Shop Pro 8.  I'm sure that will accomplish the mission.  I don't know how to batch convert, but I'll learn.  Great suggestion.

Edit Note:  OK - based on your suggestion, I have installed PSP8 onto my (new) computer.  I had it on my previous computer but have not re-installed it since getting the new one a few months ago.  Happy to say it works with Vista - always a challenge.

But I digress.  I am coming close, but still need a little help.  Yes, PSP batch converts like crazy.  You can rename, renumber sequentially, and do a bunch of other stuff.  I have a PSP guru who helps me with this kind of stuff.  I have emailed him and I'm sure I will be happily renumber batches of slide images very soon.

Thanks again!  A GREAT suggestion.


----------



## George Costanza (Mar 21, 2010)

THE LIGHT said:


> If you have Adobe Photoshop you can run them through batch convert and have them renamed in a jiffy. If you don't have PS, I am sure that many of the other photo editing software packages have some sort of batch function in them. I know Canon's Digital Photo Professional (freeware) does.



Well, a total happy ending, thanks entirely to your suggestion.  My PaintShop Pro guru gave me a step by step on renaming files using the Batch/Rename feature.  I was able to successfully renumber several groups of slide image files, thereby allowing me to place all of them in the same (year) sub folder with no problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## naomibee (Mar 24, 2010)

I got one new  and was going to install it on my new windows 7  desk top and i have a lot of old slides to of me.cant wait to see how it works...i also have paint shop pro 7 its older version but still works fine...


----------

